# What kind of spider is this?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Gave me a pretty good spook just now when I stepped out on my porch.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Apparently not a dead one. 

Amateur.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Apparently not a dead one.
> 
> Amateur.


I gave it a couple scoots with my toe and it didn't even react. I was beginning to think it was strategically placed there by some neighborhood prankster. Then I almost stepped on it and it got the hell out of dodge.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I gave it a couple scoots with my toe and it didn't even react. I was beginning to think it was strategically placed there by some neighborhood prankster. Then I almost stepped on it and it got the hell out of dodge.


It now knows where you sleep. It won't care that you showed it mercy. Sleep tight, moron


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a large one in my basement the other day. Note the body size in relation to the width of some wadded up toilet paper. It’s body was the size of a small pinky mouse!

it was in an awkward spot that I couldn’t catch or squash him, so I pumped up my pellet gun and blasted him with air to kill him.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a wolf spider.

Did you get a picture of it on your trail camera?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> It now knows where you sleep. It won't care that you showed it mercy. Sleep tight, moron


If you had ever heard my wife's incessant bitching every time a fly gets into the house you would understand. Spiders are my friends.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> Looks like a wolf spider.
> 
> Did you get a picture of it on your trail camera?


I just googled wolf spider. Looks like a match.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


>


It's on my list of things to buy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys ever get wood house spiders in your home?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bax* said:


> You guys ever get wood house spiders in your home?
> 
> View attachment 153036


No, thank God!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If you had ever heard my wife's incessant bitching every time a fly gets into the house you would understand. Spiders are my friends.


Sounds like grounds for divorce


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bax* said:


> You guys ever get wood house spiders in your home?
> 
> View attachment 153036


I'm pretty sure I am not allowed to use the exact words that best respond to this


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I'm pretty sure I am not allowed to use the exact words that best respond to this
> 
> View attachment 153037


Against forum rules, for sure!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Critter is right. It is a Wolf spider and has a painful bite.

We have more than we care for.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Steve G said:


> Critter is right. It is a Wolf spider and has a painful bite.
> 
> We have more than we care for.


Well actually it's _Nope nope_


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Well actually it's _Nope nope_


Is that related to the snake AKA the “Nope Rope”?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Is that related to the snake AKA the “Nope Rope”?


I can see why you would think that, but this is why scientific names are so important for accurate identification. Snakes are formally _Dangerous noodlicus_


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Gave me a pretty good spook just now when I stepped out on my porch.
> 
> View attachment 153033


It’s a wolf spider.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Ugh!!

I just lit my computer monitor on fire trying to kill those spider pictures in this thread!!




This is the most horrible thread i've ever seen on this site. Mods! Take it down!!!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Spiders don't bother me much but I don't like them in the house. The tarantulas have been busy lately and my wife always has to stop and scoot them off the road so no one will run over them.

I do the same for snakes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wolf spiders can get huge. 3" diameter across the legs. Big sobs. 

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Wolf spiders can get huge. 3" diameter across the legs. Big sobs.
> 
> -DallanC


This thing was pretty big. Not 3 inches wide, but I don't feel like the pic I posted does it justice. I was really taken back by the size of this thing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Spiders don't bother me much but I don't like them in the house. The tarantulas have been busy lately and my wife always has to stop and scoot them off the road so no one will run over them.
> 
> I do the same for snakes.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PBH said:


> This the most horrible thread i've ever seen on this site. Mods! Take it down!!!!


I think the tick thread a few months ago was worse. I'll take spiders over ticks any day.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Bax* said:


> You guys ever get wood house spiders in your home?
> 
> View attachment 153036


Yes once in a while. They have a good crunch when dispatched! They get pretty big too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Alexa, how do I delete somebody else's post on the internet?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

An oldie, but a goodie:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Careful, CPAJ, we may never see Tushycake or PBH ever again on the forum if they see that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Siri, how do you delete a person online?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> An oldie, but a goodie:


There is a modern remake of that underway right now.

-DallanC


----------

